# Sticky Topics



## Sonicslasher (Jan 23, 2010)

Browsing around the forums, you may notice that some areas are filled with stickies. Some are educational and others are funny. And then there are the outdated, unused and ones whose comments no longer follow the original topic (Example: in the EOF). This causes problems like the quick death of topics, since nobody goes to the 2nd page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . 

What I propose is that some base rules be set for stickying topics. And that those topics are checked at least once every bluemoon for relevancy and whatnot.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jan 23, 2010)

*I agree.*
_I also think that the EoF should be deleted, thoughts?_


----------



## prowler (Jan 23, 2010)

Me, Hadrian and ProtoKun7 are going to sort out the PSP stickys
Nearly most of them are out-dated

But I agree that there are tons of stickys that are out-dated.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 23, 2010)

I think the important ones would be the outdated guides and stuff, but all sections could use a clean.




			
				Antoligy said:
			
		

> I also think that the EoF should be deleted, thoughts?


Not gonna happen.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe some of the more 'useful' sticky guides could be made into WIKI - that way those members with WIKI access can keep them updated as & when needed


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 24, 2010)

That would be great.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 24, 2010)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> That would be great.


I totally agree.


----------



## Lily (Jan 24, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> What I propose is that some base rules be set for stickying topics.
> 
> I don't think we need rules, we just need some cleanup crews that should identify which topics still need stickies and which don't. We've been lazy in allowing so many outdated topics to stay stickied. In the EOF, nothing needs to be stickied at all!
> 
> QUOTE(Antoligy @ Jan 23 2010, 01:10 PM) _I also think that the EoF should be deleted, thoughts?_



You sir win best post of the day award.

--

Just for fun I did the Wii Hacking forum. Easy. One guide! If there comes a time when a new guide supersedes that guide, we can unpin the old one and pin the new one.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 24, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mthrnite said the same thing to me in IRC.


----------



## dice (Jan 24, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Sonicslasher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rather than waste time posting another long message I'll just QIA.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 24, 2010)

Finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know why the NOOB paradise topic in Wii hacking was unstickied though
It's a good topic to collect noob questions
And nabsters noob guide was pretty goo too.
I don't really care about the rest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if you think they're useless, then so be it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: edits



Edit1:
maybe someone could rewrite the noob paradise topic (I can do it if you want)? With some basic info in the first post and an how to post template:
*System menu version: *
*cIOS version: *
....

Edit2:
In the wii backup loader section, you can unsticky:
*** Ultimate USB Loader & Accessories Bible For Dummies *** by _BIG MOE_ (one big outdated mess, and my topic contains the same, but up to date)
*Tutorial to using USB Loader v1.1 and FAQs* by _Darkzero51521_ (USB loader 1.1 is old, and the link is broken anyway)
and optionally
*Wii Sports Resort with a wii with 4.1?* - could still be used by some people I guess, but not even NSMB Wii got its topic stickied and it has a WAY harder fix than WSR
*Wii Disk Loaders Issues and Answers :* - could be useful if it was updated, but DJTaz doesn't visit that often anymore
*Help us help you!* - I think most topics are in the correct section now and noone replied since 30th of May.
This would basically leave only the Quick/Newbie questions one and mine


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 25, 2010)

For the Wii sections I think a stickied thread that had other links to essential threads would be better, just like the one I had.  I couldn't keep that one up seeing the scene moved too fast for me to keep up but if someone who is on the ball could get it started again I would be more than happy to pin it up.

If you want to incorporate a new noob paradise that on the first page had all the essential, relevent links then please do.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 25, 2010)

That could indeed be a good idea
But do you mean 1 sticky per section or 1 for the whole Wii forum?
I'd rather choose the first, but the second can work too if its done well

I also had an Idea once to create a google document and aks a mod to embed it in the first post of a topic (so more people could edit it), but thats probably a bit unrealistic


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 25, 2010)

One for each section, maybe each one will tell people which sub-sections to go to for other things, say like the thread in Wii Hacking would have something like.

"For back-up loader issues & guides go to this thread etc."

As for the google doc thing, I'd love to do that but it would require a mod to keep a constant watch on it all the time.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 25, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> As for the google doc thing, I'd love to do that but it would require a mod to keep a constant watch on it all the time.


Not if I'd only allow specific people to edit it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can make it that only some trusted people can edit it and make it view-only for others


----------



## Urza (Jan 25, 2010)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> As for the google doc thing, I'd love to do that but it would require a mod to keep a constant watch on it all the time.


You can set edit permissions on gdocs (eg only a specific list of people could edit it).

A viable alternative to giving out moderator permisions on the forum itself.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 25, 2010)

Might be an idea then, we could have a trial run of it.


----------



## Urza (Jan 25, 2010)

Granted, I don't think sticky-worthy come up fast enough (or the speed of stickying is crucial enough) that it would be difficult to simply report/PM a moderator and wait for it to be added.


----------

